# Santa Barbara Veterans Day parade flyover



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2008)

I got to fly with a parade flyover group last Saturday. The weather was gorgeous and the flyinf was outstanding. We took off from Camarillo in 2 groups, the first was a single ship T-28 and the second was a 2 ship of T-34 Mentors. We formed up over the oil drilling platforms near Santa Barbara for a three ship first pass up State Street. About 3/4 of the way up, the T-28 pulled up and out of the formation and turned for a single ship back down State Street, followed by us in the T-34s.

On the way home, we made a "Beach Run", low altitude over the water at a reasonably good clip. Photos are on my site at the link below:
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, 11-8-2008- Veteran's Day Parade Flyover

Samples? You bet!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2008)

Excellent Eric! (but did we really expect any different )


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2008)

Very Sweet!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. You would have loved that flight Joe. The air was smooth as glass over the ocean. It was like flying on a table top. 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2008)

Very cool!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2008)

Great stuff Eric! Another great reason for the forum to be back up: your regular photo updates and cool flights that you take.

Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 16, 2008)

Great photos Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheers guys. Last night I got a couple of photos from Don's GIB (guy in back). It's pretty rare that I am in front of the lens these days, so what the heck.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 17, 2008)

ERIC IN ACTION!


----------



## DBII (Nov 17, 2008)

Love that fifth shot.

DBII


----------

